# Trek 1.9 2009 size



## DavideEspantajo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

it's my first post there. At the beginning, apologies for my english, I from Spain. I usually ride on mountain bikes, but I am looking for a road bike to improve my fit. I want buy a second-hand bike to start. I found a Trek 1.9 (2009) in Ultegra for a good price, but the problem is the size. I am 180 cm (5'11) with 85 cm (2'9) inside leg. The bike size is 54 and I believe the 56 is better to me. And some friends think that I can adapte the bike to my measurement and others says the opposite because they are sure that the Trek sizing is smaller than other marks. But no-one have a Trek bike to check it.

What do you think friends?

Regards.
David.


----------

